# The Butch Gunnels King of the Bay V



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*“The Butch Gunnels”*​ 
*KING of the BAY V*​ 
Pensacola Bay's Only King Mackerel Tournament​ 
*Sept. 21 - Oct. 27*​ 

*Entry Fee $25 per Angler/$50 per boat*​ 


*Open Division (Land or Boat)*​ 

*1st 50% of entry *​ 

*2nd 30% of entry*​ 

*3rd 20% of Entry*​ 

*Sign Up at*​ 

Tight Lines Bait & Tackle ​ 

711 N. Pace Blv.​ 

Pensacola, Fl.​ 




Rules​ 

1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 

2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 

3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 

4. Fish must be weighed the day it’s caught.​ 

5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner.​ 

6. Fish can be weighed at Tight Lines Bait & Tackle​ 
7. No frozen or mutilated fish.​ 

8. Must abide by all state and federal laws.​ 

9. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​ 

10. Entry fee must be paid in cash.​


----------

